# The contractor took this picture to "show off" his work



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

This came up on my facebook newsfeed. All I could do is laugh... and comment of coarse. 

http://www.facebook.com/CompleteHomeServicesBirmingham


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Improper use of sanitary t


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

It's amazing how easily some guys can impress themselves.


----------



## Gaines21 (Feb 12, 2012)

Useful information shared...thanks for giving us nice info


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Improper use of sanitary t


 






Looks dry-fitted, I don't see a drop of purple primer.......:blink:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

What is the point of that? Once the walls are up, there isn't enough room for a child, let alone an adult.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

In ky. We are allowed clear primer.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm guessing that he will not be posting anymore plumbing pictures. I left a comment on one of his photos. Wondering how many of his customers are going to find the comments before he can delete them.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Issues

1. The wood is crooked on the outside wall.

2. The light switch is roughed in on the wrong side of the wall. You won't easily reach it while in the shower.

3. The 1/2" riser to the shower head wingback should be white not blue as the water is neither hot nor cold necessarily.

4. The 6 mil poly is missing from the shower base/pan for water proofing.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Hope he wasn't finished with strapping.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Guys, it's the best I could do, I'm sorry :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Pth, amateur at best


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Guys, it's the best I could do, I'm sorry :laughing:
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Boy you and me gonna have to have that longgg talk one of these days.:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Plus it looks as if he's flushing a water closet past a shower with no vent. Assuming the 3" is a water closet


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

neither is vented


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

galvy capping the spout?

Seemed he went to an awful lot of trouble mounting that valve. delta are the easiest valves to mount in 2x4 wall


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Gaines21 said:


> Useful information shared...thanks for giving us nice info


You are def not a plumber. Please post an intro and prove that i am correct.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> You are def not a plumber. Please post an intro and prove that i am correct.


He was banned earlier this morning

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> He was banned earlier this morning
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Oh nice lol.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> Oh nice lol.


Yeah he was trolling around.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is better work than most of what I see around here. Not saying that it's good, but at least I could deal with it. 

Pc, it must be a small animal shower. :laughing:


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

worst of all, he put the p-trap on backwards! good luck getting an auger through that lol


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Who needs backing when you got pipe strap.... Yehaw thats professional...


----------



## PlumberG (Jan 25, 2012)

The shower looks like its roughed in on an outside wall !?!?


----------



## Rnicplumb (Dec 30, 2011)

At least clean up your mess if your using the pic to promote your work.
Does that shower have two entrances?


----------

